# Mantis Fell After Molt



## Windsor (Sep 22, 2019)

Hello,

Just this morning I went to check on my Asian Mantis since I knew she was going through a molt soon.  I found her on the ground, right side up trying to climb the glass and stuck lying down.  It looked like the molt was all together at the top of the cage but she took about a 5 inch drop onto soft substrate right after completing it.  I took the lid off and let her slowly climb back up to hang.

  I hear so many horror stories of mantids dying a couple days after a fall when/after molting.  Plus shes my first mantis and I really dont want to lose her.  It's been about 12 hours since the fall and she is acting normal (just got her wings and was shaking them plus cleaning herself too) but I'm worried I'll check within the next few days and she'll be dead.  Does it seem like it? 

Heres a picture as of when I'm writing this, everythings been cleared out but still a bit dirty, I really didnt want to mess with her much more than I already have.

Thanks for reading and any possible help!


----------



## Jaywo (Sep 22, 2019)

She seems ok. she wont eat for a little bit but don't be too alarmed. You can try feeding her anyway. She seems to be drying ok.


----------



## hysteresis (Sep 22, 2019)

I bet she'll be fine.

Any kinks in her legs or raps? Favouring a limb?

Any distortion to the surfaces of her abdomen?

Do the sternites line up as they should?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 23, 2019)

She looks ok on the pictures.


----------



## Windsor (Sep 23, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I bet she'll be fine.
> 
> Any kinks in her legs or raps? Favouring a limb?
> 
> ...


Everything you asked about seems good but she doesnt use one of her back legs often.  It usually is hanging down.  She was on the floor again with her legs sprawled out pawing at the glass but a few hours after that she was back on top hanging upside down. 

I'll keep watching her for a few days, thank you for the help.


----------



## hysteresis (Sep 23, 2019)

Windsor said:


> I'll keep watching her for a few days, thank you for the help.


It might help her if you provide more 'tractable' surfaces to ascend and descend. Some plastic canvas, rubber shelf liner, or even a bit of burlap to help her climb until her next molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 23, 2019)

She looks fine!

- MantisGirl13


----------

